# St 224



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi Forum Experts,

On my second winter with the snowblower and the gear shift is not working. The eyelet on the wire disconnected from the base of the shift. Moving the shift in either direction brings me no closer to putting the bolt and nut back into both. Is there an easy way to re-attach the eyelet and base of shift (I have the bolt)?

Thanks in advance

ps 8"-10 coming in tomorrow


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

There might be a spring on the other end of the cable, u might have to disconnect it then try installing the bolt


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Check out page 18 of this manual for instructions on how to adjust the speed selector cable. After you get the cable back into the speed control lever you will probably have to do this adjustment to get the different speeds synced with the detents in the speed control lever

https://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/images/husqvarna/st224p/st224-manual.pdf


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I hope his has it because my st230p doesn’t have a adjustment for the speed in the cable, my 1st speed is too fast. My dealer confirmed I don’t have a adjustment. There are versions of manuals for mine that do say it has an adjuster but mine doesn’t.


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------

